# Maryam - Still driving cross-country?



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Maryam - saw your great pics with Pablo in the Feb photo challenge and wondered if you are still thinking about that drive-across-America-and-visit-every-hav-you-possibly-can trip? It would be a great adventure - especially with gas prices so low now.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Anne, at this point I'm not sure anymore. Unfortunately I have a few very important things with unpredictable timing coming up in the next few months. When I initially came up with the Hav tour plan I was hoping that these issues would be taken care of by then. I may break it up in several trips. I REALLY wanted to make it to the West Coast at least and possibly go see the Grand Canyon too. We'll see, but for right now it looks very unsure


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well someday you have to get to New York so you can catch up with your long lost family -- me!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well if it happens you have to put me on the list! Cooper, Barki and I are right on I80 here in the middle of Nebraska!

Beverly


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Maryam, I am at the end of your destination!! I'll get to see you coming and going!!
Carole


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm so sad it probably won't work out. I have plenty of time but have to wait for stupid decisions to be made that are completely out of my hands. But I will have 4 weeks of vacation per year once I start my residency and I think realistically I will be able to spend 10 days for traveling through the US.

Geri, I will be near you anyways :biggrin1:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

What a bummer of you can't swing it. I spent 1995 driving around North America and it was the best thing I ever did. Well, I hope you get to some mini version. And if you can't drive, fly out here to CA, rent a vehicle for a week and you and Pablo can see the Grand Canyon. And stay with Forum friends all over the west! The Grand Canyon is something every one must see at least once in their lifetime. I happened to get there the day that the National Parks reopened after the government shutdown (Clinton vs. Gingrich) and was the only person in the park. I could hear the rapids rushing from the rim. Awesome!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Anne, flying out to CA and rent a car for a week (incl. the Grand Canyon) is DEFINITELY going to happen, just don't know exactly when. I'm so frustrated cause I'm sitting at home right now, doing basically nothing else but waiting for decisions to be made for me


----------

